# 1969 Coast to Coast Stores Coast King



## veetors (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm new here and am at a loss for finding the right tires for a pair of bikes I just picked up.  They are a matching pair of his and hers Coast to Coast Stores Coast King De Luxe with a 3-speed hub.  I need to get new tires as they still have the originals from the factory on them.  The size on the tires right now say 26x1-3/8.  Anyone know where I can find tires that will fit the rims?  The closest place that sells bike parts is walmart, unless I want to drive an hour one way....  I would like to order online but I don't want to order the wrong size.

Thanks for any help you can provide.

V


----------



## jpromo (Aug 11, 2011)

Tires come in a few pretty universal sizes and that's one of the more common ones which you'll see on lightweight bicycles so anything that reads that size should fit. Niagara Cycle works has a good selection of them at fair prices. You have quite a selection of tread styles too with that size. Hope this helps http://www.niagaracycle.com/index.php?cPath=516_131_166_633


----------



## veetors (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks!  So anything that fits an ea3 will work?  Has anyone ever heard of these bikes?  I did a google search for them and I can't find any info...


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 12, 2011)

Not much to tell unfortunately. Coast to Coast was a hardware store chain back in the day, mostly in the north, central, and east. 

Get those tires from Niagra Cycle. Their website is painfully slow for me but I continue to buy there because I just can't find better prices.

Here's a Coast King I restored (restomod) over the winter, it's my mother-in-law's childhood bike.


----------



## veetors (Aug 12, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> Not much to tell unfortunately. Coast to Coast was a hardware store chain back in the day, mostly in the north, central, and east.
> 
> Get those tires from Niagra Cycle. Their website is painfully slow for me but I continue to buy there because I just can't find better prices.
> 
> Here's a Coast King I restored (restomod) over the winter, it's my mother-in-law's childhood bike.




That's a nice looking bike!  I don't have any pics of the bikes yet, but the guy I bought them from posted them on a nostalgic.net.  I paid $50 a peace for them.  I thought it was a good deal.  What do you think?

Here is a link to the pics he posted.
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle1353.htm


----------

